# slow cooker cabbage. tomato n rice soup



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive discovered i like cabbage n threw this together...

Chop up a large half head of cabbage..throw in cooker

..dice up a clove or two of garlic

..add a jar of low sodium tomato sauce

...i threw in a quarter packet of low sodium taco seasoning..just enough to spice..or use your own spice

..add water to make soupy n cook low for a few hours till rice is done

...oh yea..i added about halfish a cup of rice.


..oh and throw in some tomatoes..chunk them...
It turned out really good n is a low fat lower sodium option than the store bought tomato soup.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Add a little touch of celery seed, and I usually add a little dried chopped onion as well.

Brown 1/4 to 1/2 lb of hamburger in the skillet and then toss it in with the cabbage. SUPER yummy!


----------

